# laptop to tv help



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

hi all just a quick question,i would like to hook up my laptop to my lcd tv,which both have rgb 15 pin connections,ive ordered the cable i believe i need(rgb male-male).my worry is do i need a seperate tuner in the laptop.The laptop is AMILO L7320 fujitsu siemens.And if i do or even do not need a tuner could somebody tell me how to go about this. many thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:


No you do not need a tuner. Set the laptop to a resolution your TV can understand, hit the right button on the laptop (to tell it to use an external moitor - usually one of the F-keys but each is different) and choose the "PC Input" as the source for the TV and off you go. Your TV will just act like a computer monitor.


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

thank you very much for your reply,does this mean that i can view the laptops content in full screen on the lcd,mine is 46".


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes

Your owner's manual should have a table with the various resolutions that the TV can accept. Just set you laptop to the one of those you prefer (try them) and the TV will scale it up to the full 46".


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

thank you for your help no doubt ill will be back to ask more questions as im in the process of trying to set up a home cinema.


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

arghhh. please help i connected the laptop to the tv and had a picture for a few minutes then nothing and now all my desktop icons have gone what did i do wrong


----------

